# Jazz's first litter Cockapoo's



## Tandyscockapoo (Apr 24, 2008)

My American Cocker had her first litter of Cockapoo puppies on Sunday 4th May They were early and came on my birthday and they weighed a huge 10-11oz each here are some pics


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

aaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrr how sweet, they are very cute


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

cute,they must disapear when feeding under all that fluff!


----------



## snowey (Apr 18, 2008)

They are so beautiful


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

they are little darlings, so cute!


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> cute,they must disapear when feeding under all that fluff!


very sweet, how do they find the milk bar? l)


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

very cute pups, mum is lovely too


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

well done jazz gorgeous pups!


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

awww there tiny but sooooooooo cute


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

awwwww gorgeous


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

gorgeous little pups,,keep the pictures coming please,,,,,,,,,,,


----------

